# Hornwort...



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Just recieved it in the mail. When I rinsed it off, I noticed a bunch of small round objects on the plant. They look like they grow around the needles. Anyone know what they are? Here's a poor photo, don't know if you can see them in it or not.








The are soft feeling to the touch, almost like rubber. I picked one open and it looks the same as the outside like its solid all the way through. They won't smash in my fingers either.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its solid through and not crush-able, its not likely a snail. Fish food pellet? Hornwort seed (does it have whiskers?)? Fish eggs usually crush.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm I've never had this plant but maybe it is seeding? Someone will have to chime in though so don't listen to me. Lol


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes they are solid and not crushable. I don't think they're snails because some of my small invasive snails was crawling over these things. Here they are in the tank:








They have not moved.








(the small dot on my finger) Its rounded, no whiskers that I can see, but I really don't know what to look for on them. They are in clusters on certain stems, not present on others. I did placed this one on paper and rubbed it. It finally squished and left a light green stain.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

could very well be plant seeds..


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Well whatever they are my swordtails picked them off of the bunch I placed in their tank. I also don't see any on the bunch in my shrimp tank. I hope its just seeds but they don't look like the images on google of hornwort seeds.

On a side note, I can't believe how much my fish and shrimp love this plant. The swordtails especially like swimming through it and my cherry shrimp have their bunch really clean.

If these things 'hatch' into anything I'll let you know. They better not be dragonfly eggs lol.

edit: I just found a photo on bing that looks similar to them, turns out they are seeds, but the photo is of Ceratophyllum echinatum. Mine is Ceratophyllum demersum.


----------

